# 'Knocked Up' showed the baby crowning.



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I was surprised since you never see it in any movies but they showed the baby crowning in the birth scene... it looked like a fake vagina, but they did show it. I saw it with my girlfriends and they were like "That was so unnecessary!" I asked what made that unnecessary when it was part of the birth process but all the other breasts and full frontal nudity in the movie had nothing to do with the plot? They were quiet and I could see their gears turning, it was like they'd never thought of it. I don't necessarily think the birth process should be a public event but if other types of nudity are so accepted it seems like a natural life process shouldn't be so taboo.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

Some of my friends did the whole "is that REALLY necessary?" bit and were countered with "that is the CLEANEST birth you will EVER see". They had nothing to say to that. I had no problems with it. If anything, it was tame. But I was surprised at how totally and absolutely hairless she was.







:


----------



## sambelina (Jun 6, 2007)

I read an interview and it was a prosthetic. Funny huh!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

How interesting! I saw the movie poster, which piqued my interest just because I'm such a birth junkie







. But I'm guessing the rest of it was your pretty standard medicalized birthing stuff, eh? I love the responses that have been posted!


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Atleast it's a step in the right direction. Haven't seen the movie yet though.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

I was so surprised that the whole theater errupted in laughter during that scene. I thought I would hear a bunch of "ohhh gross!!" comments. It looked pretty fake to me too but I was actually glad to see it in there.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah, the vagina was fake and she definitely had a recent brazilian wax







, but otherwise I thought the labor/delivery wasn't the worst I've seen portrayed. She actually got in the tub to relax in early labor, you never see that in hollywood! Then it showed the doctor acting like an ass and he took him outside and told him he needed to be nicer to her because this was her experience, I was like, who wrote this?! It was surprisingly sensitive for a mainstream movie.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

yeah, it was actually done pretty well. she wanted a natural birth, did the water labour, there was an a** of a doctor who got yelled at and she got what she wanted.

They did show her yelling for an epidural at the very end, but she didn't get it. So not 100% perfect natural birth but way better than what you usually get!

(BTW did anyone else spot the bed setup at Paul & Debbie's near the beginning? Looked like cosleeping








)


----------



## Oriole (May 4, 2007)

I knew someone would post on that movie here!
I thought a lot about how it related to birth and so many experiences people talk about here. Natural birth, no drugs, pushy doctor, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Newsweek called the birth scene "icky."


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *georgia* 
Newsweek called the birth scene "icky."



















How old are they?


----------



## Sara268 (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow I need to see this movie! I thought for sure it would be a totally medicalized fakey birth experience. I love katherine heigl though


----------



## Inner_Serenity (May 23, 2007)

Here is some info from the creator of the movie Judd Apatow in regards to this.....

"I just wanted to show what is real," he says. "I show a crowning shot because if I don't show that, then I am just doing an episode of Friends . I am trying to make you feel the pain of that experience because it is the most intense moment in people's lives, and I had to do something that hadn't been done before. My original goal was to find a woman who would allow me to shoot the baby coming out and match it to the real shot. I wanted to use the same sheets and the same bed. We came close to getting it done, but the State of California said, 'You can't do it because the unborn child would need a worker's permit.' Of course, I couldn't get that until it was born!"


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fishface* 
But I was surprised at how totally and absolutely hairless she was.







:

I'll be honest... I shaved all of the way through pregnancy. I think I even did at the very beginning of labor.

However, now that the baby is actually here, I somehow find my time for personal hygiene lacking.


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

Sounds good to me. So what if she was screaming for an epidural! I would have been too during my dd's labor because it was so incredibly intense. Part of screaming for drugs for pain relief is just because we know they're there, it doesn't mean we really truly WANT them









And IIRC, "Dr.T and the Women" showed a crowning shot as well at the end.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

How interesting! Thanks for the info! I've read some more reviews and don't think I'll be seeing it, but from what I'm gathering there are definitely some positive aspects to the movie.


----------



## luckymamato2 (Jun 3, 2006)

cool! I never would have figured that they'd show something like that.

I also screamed for an epi during the last hour or so of my labor. I wouldn't have allowed them to carry me across the street for one, though. I'm so glad they didn't have them at the birth center.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey, I screamed for a C-SECTION during my twins birth! (And the nurse said, "oh no, honey, you really don't want that!" _Thank you, anonymous nurse!_)

I'm definitely planning to see it, I love KH and I loved The 40yo Virgin.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

I'll be honest... I shaved all of the way through pregnancy. I think I even did at the very beginning of labor.

However, now that the baby is actually here, I somehow find my time for personal hygiene lacking.
The area's probably more hygienic not being shaved.


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

I really want to go see that movie!


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pinksprklybarefoot* 
I'll be honest... I shaved all of the way through pregnancy. I think I even did at the very beginning of labor.

However, now that the baby is actually here, I somehow find my time for personal hygiene lacking.









Ditto. Although, I still keep it shaved. I do not like the hairy look.


----------



## Alohamelly (Jul 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fishface* 
Some of my friends did the whole "is that REALLY necessary?" bit and were countered with "that is the CLEANEST birth you will EVER see". They had nothing to say to that. I had no problems with it. If anything, it was tame. But I was surprised at how totally and absolutely hairless she was.







:

People in the movie theater were so grossed out when they showed it. But that was the first thing I said to my DH after they showed it! Wow, that's way too clean to be real! And where is the pubic hair?









ETA: I *wish* I could shave or at least groom right now, but there's no way I could reach!

And there's another movie that shows a baby being born - Dr. T and the Women.


----------



## luckymamato2 (Jun 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YumaDoula* 
Hey, I screamed for a C-SECTION during my twins birth! (And the nurse said, "oh no, honey, you really don't want that!" _Thank you, anonymous nurse!_)

Oh, me too! I asked during the pushing phase for them to just cut "it" out!


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

During my first VBAC I also asked for the c-section. They thougt I was serious, but I then turned it down, walked down the hallway to the delivery room (separate from labor room) and he was crowning.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

YEah, I screamed for the epidural during my first birth (a UC).

I screamed for a "C-section at the neck" during the second one (a totally natural but difficult hospital transfer).

Loved the movie!


----------



## EmmaJean (Sep 26, 2002)

I enjoyed the scene and was surprised how unmedical it was, parents standing their ground, etc. And her asking for the epidural at the end is what almost EVERY mother does "I NEED something!" even if they don't really really mean it. But the doc was great, "It's too late...etc....and that's not what you wanted anyway" or something like that. So sweet for him to say that at the end! that's exactly what a mom needs to hear!


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inner_Serenity* 
My original goal was to find a woman who would allow me to shoot the baby coming out and match it to the real shot. I wanted to use the same sheets and the same bed. We came close to getting it done, but the State of California said, 'You can't do it because the unborn child would need a worker's permit.' Of course, I couldn't get that until it was born!"

That's so weird, what about all of the births they shoot for educational purposes or Baby Story? I'm confused...


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
That's so weird, what about all of the births they shoot for educational purposes or Baby Story? I'm confused...

A for profit movie might be different legally than a documentary??


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Maybe they are not filmed in CA.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applejuice* 
Maybe they are not filmed in CA.

Baby Story is filmed in NJ/NY/CT area. They used to do some in CA, though, I think, but are pretty much only around NYC nowadays.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:

She actually got in the tub to relax in early labor, you never see that in hollywood! Then it showed the doctor acting like an ass and he took him outside and told him he needed to be nicer to her because this was her experience, I was like, who wrote this?! It was surprisingly sensitive for a mainstream movie.
I know! I was so impressed and loved it! When she was flipping out after not being able to get her OB I told my BF, "THIS is how it REALLY works."

Quote:

I'll be honest... I shaved all of the way through pregnancy. I think I even did at the very beginning of labor.
But there were no stray hairs, no bumps, no skin discoloration, no nothing. It was REALLY weird. (though obviously fake)

We were DYING at the fights between her sister and BIL. THEY FIGHT JUST LIKE US, especially when he was sniping to her abotu how she worries about everything, and one of her worries was vaxes! (not to mention the Spiderman 3 fight.....we had, um, the same exchange over Spiderman 3) It was so embarrassing but I figure HEY, we must be pretty ok if they're making fun of this couple.....we must not be the only ones. Plus the husband responds to EVERYTHING like my BF would. (lets stuff roll of his back and keeps going, thinks I'm nuts, etc.  )


----------



## lunamegn (Nov 30, 2004)

I really like this movie and I hate the way that pregnancy and birth is normally protrayed in movies. She seemed like a strong woman who stood up for what she wanted. I couldn't believe when they showed the crowning scene either. I really liked how she was all relaxing in the tub in early labor - I was leaning over to my husband and saying "She should have a UC" since their doctor was out of town. I want to see it again.


----------



## notjustmamie (Mar 7, 2007)

I haven't seen the movie, but I was just reading this about the guidelines and working restrictions for infants in California.

My favorite part?

Quote:

1-month-old twins who were born two months premature had been slathered with cream cheese and jelly for a birth scene. (Screen Actors Guild guidelines do cover condiment usage. Grape, red currant, and cherry jelly can be used to simulate birth-related fluids. Strawberry, raspberry, and K-Y jellies are a no-no, for fear of allergic reactions.)
Amy


----------



## LilMama23 (Jul 8, 2005)

I totally LOVED the movie. There were a bunch of high schoolers behind me making comments about the birth scene though.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inner_Serenity* 
My original goal was to find a woman who would allow me to shoot the baby coming out and match it to the real shot. I wanted to use the same sheets and the same bed. We came close to getting it done, but the State of California said, 'You can't do it because the unborn child would need a worker's permit.' Of course, I couldn't get that until it was born!"

OMG


----------



## muttix2 (Apr 24, 2005)

Cool







Now I have to see this movie


----------



## StrangeMoon (Oct 17, 2005)

I thought it was great. VERY funny, and I too was really surprised at how non-mainstream the birth was. I was like, hooray, a natural birth in a major movie that a lot of people are going to see! I love the way the father took control and told the doctor to back off.

Afterward my husband was like, 'I thought pregnant women didn't bother with any pubic hair, um, upkeep, since you can't see it anymore' and I had to laugh. I was like, it's probably fake, plus a lot of women go to salons to get waxed.


----------



## glendora (Jan 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMama23* 
I totally LOVED the movie. There were a bunch of high schoolers behind me making comments about the birth scene though.

Yeah, there were two teenage girls in front of me that squealed.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notjustmamie* 
I haven't seen the movie, but I was just reading this about the guidelines and working restrictions for infants in California.

Amy

Fascinating! Thanks for filling me in, I was so confused!


----------



## memz (Feb 1, 2007)

I LOVED that movie. It was soo funny and the birth scene was different from what we usually see. When they showed the crowning, I laughed soo much I was crying. I guess I was really suprised because you never get to see that in movies.

My DP said...is that really what it looks like when you give birth. And I said yes it does...so he said, OMG it stretches a lot







Poor you

Gotta love him


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

I picked up on SEVERAL anti-circ remarks, as well. And gotta love the not vaxing comment!

And the argument between them over the fantasy baseball/Spiderman3/I wanna spend time w/ you/I need my sanity is SOOOO me & my dh!









I did like a LOT how he remarked later in the movie that his biggest problem is that his wife loves him SO MUCH she just wants him around all the time.

I nudged DH and said, "Duh!"









And the pregnant sex was HYSTERICAL. "It's all National Geographic!" That is totally how I feel. And wearing a bra during the act?
















I do think they could have done without the gratuitous nudity in the movies the guys watch and I wish the f-bomb hadn't been so prevalent, but otherwise the movie was very funny and much of the time rather accurate.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fishface* 
Some of my friends did the whole "is that REALLY necessary?" bit and were countered with "that is the CLEANEST birth you will EVER see". They had nothing to say to that. I had no problems with it. If anything, it was tame. But I was surprised at how totally and absolutely hairless she was.







:

I was hairless at my childbirth to ds.


----------



## cornpicker (Jan 22, 2007)

I got to see it this weekend. Fun movie! One peeve was that they kept calling the OBs gynecologists. I sat next to 2 HS girls who covered their eyes during the crowning scene like it was a horror flick. LMAO.

I give it a thumbs up. It is definitely a step in the right direction in terms of depicting birth in a mainstream movie.


----------



## Julz6871 (Jun 14, 2006)

OMG, have I got a story about that movie! My cousin called me after she and all her early 20's girlfriends saw the movie. She asked me if the baby really comes out your vagina!!!!!! I said of course, it is more messy than they showed but overall that is really how it happens. She said no way, WE ALL thought the baby comes out your BUTTHOLE!!!!!!! ROFLMAO!!!! They are twenty year old women in America with no idea where babies come from....a couple of them have even had abortions and still had no idea where babies come from. So the movie was a learning experience and got them asking questions so I was able to insert my natural birthing ideology on their young minds!
Overall, I loved the movie. Lots of vulgar language, but really funny! And I loved the natural aspects like no vax, cosleep, natural birth. The fight with the doc was so accurate and hopefully this brings these issues into the mainstream.


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

Julz6871 said:


> OMG, have I got a story about that movie! My cousin called me after she and all her early 20's girlfriends saw the movie. She asked me if the baby really comes out your vagina!!!!!! I said of course, it is more messy than they showed but overall that is really how it happens. She said no way, WE ALL thought the baby comes out your BUTTHOLE!!!!!!! ROFLMAO!!!! They are twenty year old women in America with no idea where babies come from....a couple of them have even had abortions and still had no idea where babies come from.
> 
> 
> > _wow...did they miss sex ed in 6th grade? i thought that if you had an abortion they had to explain where the baby is... i'm sorry i just can't wrap my head around the idea that 20 year old does not know where babies come from...i mean a 10 year old yeah but *20*?_


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommyofwills* 
I was hairless at my childbirth to ds.

I did it once before going into labour - really made things a bit easier afterwards. I wish it was as easy to find a specialized and affordable place to have those done here as it was back home in Brazil.


----------



## cheeseRjedi (Jun 5, 2005)

I just saw it yesterday and my first thought at the crowning scene was definitely 'that is the CLEANEST birth ever!!'









Funny movie though. Seems like a movie that will be funnier with repeated watchings.


----------

